

Entrepreneurship Takes Flight - mojoe
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=3538

======
mojoe
This talk covers the earth-imaging cube sats that comprise the basis for
Planet Labs' global-sensing and analytics platform. The fact that they use
modern processors and other electronics for their satellites is super
interesting. It's one of the best talks I've seen in a while.

